# Spray Rails for Spear Glades X



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Currently thinking on how to design/approach adding Spray Rails on my Spear Glades X 2014 hull. I am looking for suggestions to attach and design for a proper material for spray rails. Please advise if you have experience installing / adding rails. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes. Buy rails from Maverick. Buy box SS screws and tube 5200 from Ace. Buy the 6" clamps I bought for installing mine to install yours from me.

You'll also need a drill and drill bit.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


>


you may get deja vu

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/forming-starboard-for-spray-rails.3437/


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

MariettaMike said:


> Yes. Buy rails from Maverick. Buy box SS screws and tube 5200 from Ace. Buy the 6" clamps I bought for installing mine to install yours from me.
> 
> You'll also need a drill and drill bit.


You also have a Glades X Hull ? What hull/model do you order from Maverick?


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

Last I herd he has a Dolphin Super Skiff.. The spray rails he is speaking of are from a HPX, they are just starboard .. You can buy them from Maverick predrilled and ready to go...

View attachment 3914


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Following.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Currently thinking on how to design/approach adding Spray Rails on my Spear Glades X 2014 hull. I am looking for suggestions to attach and design for a proper material for spray rails. Please advise if you have experience installing / adding rails. Thanks in advance.





jboriol said:


> I know most of your skiffs can ride through 3'-5' seas in a cross wind without a drop of spray getting you soaked...I don't have one of those fancy skiffs. So I called dolphin boats in Miami about getting some spray rails and Karl Zimmerman said he was out of stock but told me to call he gets them from Teak Isle (Boat Outfitters) in Orlando Part # 46756-13-1437. I believe maverick gets their spray rails there as well. Karl at Dolphin was very helpful and so were the guys at Teak Isle. Turn around time is 3-5 days.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Currently thinking on how to design/approach adding Spray Rails on my Spear Glades X 2014 hull. I am looking for suggestions to attach and design for a proper material for spray rails. Please advise if you have experience installing / adding rails. Thanks in advance.


And this 
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/need-spray-rails-for-dolphin-maverick-skiff.38644/#post-307200


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just made mine and installed them. If you have questions message me. 
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/hpx-tunnel-diy-starboard-spray-rails.43147/


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

I made a set using poly board siding from Lowes for dirt cheap. $14 a 10' board and maybe $15 in hardware.

I first routed a recessed edge on the boards. Then I heat formed them using a heat gun and clamped to rub rail. Then pulled back the rubrail insert to thru bolt them. 
I think it turned out great.


----------

